# Neural DSP: Powered By Omega



## axxessdenied (Jan 19, 2020)

Sat down at NAMM and gave this a whirl with an LTD.
God damn was it pissed off. This was still a beta version but it sounded like it was pretty much where it needs to be aside from a few tweaks. The vst version has a LOT of gain. You can see I dialed it back quite a bit there and it still snarled like mad.
The cab section I went with an SM57 / 421 blend.
Swapping between the 6L6, EL34 and KT66 tubes has a pretty noticeable impact on the sound of the amp. This is probably my favourite release since Nameless came out. If you like the sound of the Omega Iridium / Granophyre (new name) then you are probably going to like this plugin a lot.

It has the first digital recreation of an Earthquaker pedal as well with the Plumes being available.
The biggest thing I noticed that needs work on I'd say is the EQ section. I had to turn it off to get rid of some weird noise that was happening. Once I did things were sounding INSANE.

As for presets - I'm not even sure if there were any since I just started tweaking knobs right away.

It's going to be an instant buy for me. I dig brighter, snarly tones and this DELIVERS in spades. I can't wait to blend it with Nameless on a track


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 19, 2020)

Happy to see this addition. 
This and nameless in the quad Cortex will be pure hell I'm sure .


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2020)

Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales. For Fortin, I think the markets are quite distinct -- no one on RigTalk cares at all about the quad cortex and the associate threads died a quick death. But for Obsidian, whose prices are more in-line with SSO budgets, I feel like I'd be cautious about this sort of thing (though I'm sure *some* kickback from a plug-in is better than 0 kickback from the professional kemper cloner guys).


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 20, 2020)

narad said:


> Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales. For Fortin, I think the markets are quite distinct -- no one on RigTalk cares at all about the quad cortex and the associate threads died a quick death. But for Obsidian, whose prices are more in-line with SSO budgets, I feel like I'd be cautious about this sort of thing (though I'm sure *some* kickback from a plug-in is better than 0 kickback from the professional kemper cloner guys).


 It's an interesting time for gear. Seeing guys that build insane amps teaming up and working on digital variants might be a signal that digital is a force to be reckoned with now. 
It's taken a long time for me to get on board with the digital stuff and it's pretty recent. It started with my love for the Kazrog plugins and then NDSP came out just SWINGING hard. My Revv Generator 120 doesn't get much use when my PC is right there.


----------



## godgrinder (Jan 20, 2020)

narad said:


> Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales. For Fortin, I think the markets are quite distinct -- no one on RigTalk cares at all about the quad cortex and the associate threads died a quick death. But for Obsidian, whose prices are more in-line with SSO budgets, I feel like I'd be cautious about this sort of thing (though I'm sure *some* kickback from a plug-in is better than 0 kickback from the professional kemper cloner guys).



There's also the market of guys who'll never buy a real amp so might be good to get some money from these guys?

It's similar to manufacturers who make pedal versions based on their amps. Good to get some money from guys that weren't in your original demographic. And people know it won't be the same as a tube amp so the guys who can afford one might still buy the amp.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 20, 2020)

Buddy sent me their promo after this weekend after NAMM. Since I don't have an axefx or any fancy gear, this might be up my alley depending on the price. Looks a lot more user friendly than the axefx but like it also has way more depth. 

We've certainly come a long way from digitech multi-fx pedals.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow they've been busy. Will look forward to trying the demo, as always


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 20, 2020)

I just look forward to the day when: just like buying a physical CD or Blu-ray, a digital download is included with your purchase; if we buy the real amp we get a high quality VST, or exclusive digital version for our modeler of choice


----------



## hord (Jan 26, 2020)

narad said:


> Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales.



Just to give a little insight here, I recently contacted sales at Omega about purchasing an Obsidian and was told that all of their stock was sold-out. They will be making another batch after they do a run of Granophyres. I responded that I am willing to buy as soon as another Obsidian rolls off the line.

I will also be looking at the plugin because while the amp is the real deal, software is vastly more versatile for day-to-day use. My main gripe with software is that you don't get the same physical interaction with the equipment. Clicking and dragging a mouse to turn a dial feels cumbersome and stupid to me and I really wish better interfaces could be created.

So ultimately I believe both will succeed because they compete in two different spaces. I actually find it interesting that there are so many niche amp makers on the market right now. The 5150 basically solved the metal problem and yet here we are chasing new gain structures every day. Very interesting times I would say.


----------



## Schivosa (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll be getting this one also. Did they give an estimated release date?


----------



## hord (Jan 27, 2020)

Schivosa said:


> I'll be getting this one also. Did they give an estimated release date?



No release date. Purely speculation on my part but other custom shops tend to do batches in 6-8 week runs so maybe something along those lines. Could be longer depending on parts availability and man-hours per unit.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 27, 2020)

This one I'm really looking forward to. Omega amps are an amp brand I've never had the chance to play but I've always heard they're really good. Now I can play one for like 120 lmao


----------



## Schivosa (Jan 27, 2020)

hord said:


> No release date. Purely speculation on my part but other custom shops tend to do batches in 6-8 week runs so maybe something along those lines. Could be longer depending on parts availability and man-hours per unit.



I meant the release date of the plugin


----------



## Riker_Maneuver (Feb 9, 2020)

In this video they state a release in February.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 9, 2020)

I wonder how much of a coincidence it is that they added the EQD Plumes pedal in with the VST bundle because apparently Mick Thompson is now running an Omega Obsidian in his live rig and uses a Plumes pedal as a boost for his leads.

(rig rundown starts at 25:30)


----------



## teqnick (Feb 9, 2020)

Super stoked for this. Neural: Nolly has been ny go to since release. Been debating on adding Plini, and for sure this.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 9, 2020)

Personally I’m very excited for this. I just finished a guitar build and today was the first day in a couple months that I’ve been able to play, and if it’s a February release, the timing couldn’t be better for me.


----------



## lewis (Feb 11, 2020)

Watching Mick thomsons latest rig rundown has turned me onto these amps. Going to buy the kemper pack they offer.
They look amazing. Him explaining about their cut and aggression live sounds perfect for me.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 11, 2020)

Weird there is no official info about this, the dude in one video during NAMM said "released during February, more info very shortly", then on the other hand Neural DSP has always been very quiet about their new products until a day or two before the actual release.

My bet is that this is released during 28th this month. It's Friday and that's when they usually release their plugins. Conveniently, also my payday.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 11, 2020)

So, expect to here something Friday if I had to guess. Andrew Baena put out a new video going over the evolution of Periphery's riffs. Someone mentioned they liked his tone in the video and he said, direct quote "Thanks! I'm using a very cool new Neural DSP plugin that you will see a video about this coming Friday ". Kind of assuming it's this unless there's another plug-in we don't even know about


----------



## Metropolis (Feb 13, 2020)

Yay! It drops tomorrow.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8gi1rmnkTd/


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hell yeah, I'm hype! Earlier than I expected. I wonder what pedals will be paired with it.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 13, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> Hell yeah, I'm hype! Earlier than I expected. I wonder what pedals will be paired with it.


Well, for sure the Earthquaker Plumes. I’m also excited to see what else they paired it with.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 13, 2020)

Never played an Omega amp so I’m not sure what it’s like.


----------



## gunch (Feb 13, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> So, expect to here something Friday if I had to guess. Andrew Baena put out a new video going over the evolution of Periphery's riffs. Someone mentioned they liked his tone in the video and he said, direct quote "Thanks! I'm using a very cool new Neural DSP plugin that you will see a video about this coming Friday ". Kind of assuming it's this unless there's another plug-in we don't even know about



Mrak archetype


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 13, 2020)

gunch said:


> Mrak archetype


Now with more infidelity


----------



## Kaura (Feb 14, 2020)

Ugh, release it already. Took sick leave from work and I'm bored.


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Feb 14, 2020)

I have no idea how to add a youtube video on here but Andrew Baena released a demo of the plugin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACHy9tQPXjU


----------



## Kaura (Feb 14, 2020)

PuriPuriPrisoner said:


> I have no idea how to add a youtube video on here but Andrew Baena released a demo of the plugin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACHy9tQPXjU



Thanks! Disappointed that there is only one pedal. Could've at least put the Zuul in even though, honestly I prefer the built-in gate since it seems to have faster attack to my ear.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 14, 2020)

GIVE ME THE PLUGIN DAMNIT!!!! RELEASE IT!! DO IT NAO!!!


----------



## InHiding (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah, where in the F is it?


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 14, 2020)

https://neuraldsp.com/products/omega-ampworks-granophyre/

Out now. It's certainly interesting I'll give it that. Very honky and super tight. Gonna have to mess with it a little more


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 14, 2020)

Played with the demo for 10 minutes. Not bad, but not that great (to my tastes)

Definitely tight. Going through the presets, the tones are very, very diverse. From clean, low gain, super scooped nu-metal, thrash, modern. Surprising how much you can get from one amp just by tweaking settings and using different mics and positions.

Definitely less features than the Archetype plugins. No effects at all. Only one boost pedal and one amp. More like the Nameless when it launched.

I'll give the demo a more thorough try tomorrow, but my initial impression is that I probably won't buy this one.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 14, 2020)

I hate jumping to conclusions but damn, this one seems to have shit ton of presence and note separation (when playing chords) compared to the Archetype series and the other two plugins and I love it. For the past few days I've been cursing that all the former plugins sound like shit with all of my guitars despite loving them so I hope the same thing doesn't happen with this one. So far, so good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 14, 2020)

Kaura said:


> I hate jumping to conclusions but damn, this one seems to have shit ton of presence and note separation (when playing chords) compared to the Archetype series and the other two plugins and I love it. For the past few days I've been cursing that all the former plugins sound like shit with all of my guitars despite loving them so I hope the same thing doesn't happen with this one. So far, so good.


that would make sense since every demo I've heard of the real amp (and from when I heard Mick use it live) the amp cuts like a knife. It has a metric ton of presence. Probably one of the brightest amps I've heard besides my mk3 or a 5153 dialed to gojira settings.

I'm digging the trial so far. The growl and cut is part of why I was GASing so hard for the real amp, and the plugin seems to nail that. I get the quibble about the honkier mids, but that's what the 10band and mid control is for


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m happy they’ve returned modeling just regular amps instead of another Archetype of another prog metal player.


Don’t get me wrong, I love me some Nolly, Plini, and Tosin but their product lineup was starting to get a bit repetitive.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m definitely going to be jamming through this, this weekend. Personally I’ve been using the Nameless 99% of the time anyway so the “lack” of pedals doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hell yeah, I'm super pumped to get home from work and try this. Really glad they dropped it on a Friday. I'm interested to see what kind of clean tones, if any, I can get out of this.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 14, 2020)

Rabea did his usual run through. Helps to understand what some of the controls do. I was able to get a tone I'm very happy with after watching it


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 14, 2020)

Tried it quickly on a bunch of tracks. It’s very tight with a dryness to it but has enough gain to saturate it. It’s quite bright with a ton of presence that helps it cut through the mix. Sounded great on the low B and E so this would be ideal for an 8 string. It’s a cool plugin but not something I’d be in a rush to pick up cause Nolly and Nameless cover what I need.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 14, 2020)

Fuck me, this plugin sounds incredible. It's a really good foil to my KSR which is dark and thick but not super-saturated.


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wasn't a fan of the demo Neural themselves put out (something about the note fundamentals came through in a way I didn't like, like they sounded almost too underdistorted compared to the overtones/higher frequencies), but Baena's and Rabea's demos sounded good enough for me to check it out.

As everyone else has said, tight. bright. heavy. Too bright for me, hard to dial out. One thing I liked about the Archetypes (Plini, Nolly) compared to some other amp sims (TSE X50, POD stuff, and Neural ones like Nameless and NTS) was that they had very little of that digital harsh high end that amp plugins had been plagued with for years.

But $110 for JUST an amp and an overdrive? Not sure how I feel about that at ALL, the main appeal of these nicer expensive plugins (Archetypes, Helix Native, POD Farm back in the day, etc) was the "whole package" aspects of them with gates, delays, reverbs, overdrives, etc...


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 14, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> Wasn't a fan of the demo Neural themselves put out (something about the note fundamentals came through in a way I didn't like, like they sounded almost too underdistorted compared to the overtones/higher frequencies), but Baena's and Rabea's demos sounded good enough for me to check it out.
> 
> As everyone else has said, tight. bright. heavy. Too bright for me, hard to dial out. One thing I liked about the Archetypes (Plini, Nolly) compared to some other amp sims (TSE X50, POD stuff, and Neural ones like Nameless and NTS) was that they had very little of that digital harsh high end that amp plugins had been plagued with for years.
> 
> But $110 for JUST an amp and an overdrive? Not sure how I feel about that at ALL, the main appeal of these nicer expensive plugins (Archetypes, Helix Native, POD Farm back in the day, etc) was the "whole package" aspects of them with gates, delays, reverbs, overdrives, etc...


I used an EQ to cut up to 100 hz and down to 10k and the 10K cut got rid of all the nasty high end.


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 14, 2020)

You guys kill me with the “too bright” comments... another perfect example of everyone becoming accustomed to dark ass murky tones and blanket over the speaker sounding records... why are you all afraid of high end? News flash, this is what an amp is supposed to sound like under a mic to CUT THROUGH a mix... it’s sad that I pull up my favorite records from 15-20 years ago that, at the time were considered on the darker side, and now sound incredibly bright compared to the crap being put out today... keep playing your axe fxs with a low pass at 3k and wonder why your tones suck... anyways... end of rant 


Fantastic job from neural, once again blow away by how great their technology has gotten.


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 14, 2020)

Also... whoever said the 5153 is bright “ with Gojira settings” ( whatever that means), is a perfect example of what I’m talking about... when a 5153 is considered “ too bright”, is when this place has officially crossed over into the afraid of high end world... that is by far, one of the darkest sounding amps under a mic made today period. A great tone, but a very dark amp compared to others...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 14, 2020)

VESmedic said:


> Also... whoever said the 5153 is bright “ with Gojira settings” ( whatever that means), is a perfect example of what I’m talking about... when a 5153 is considered “ too bright”, is when this place has officially crossed over into the afraid of high end world... that is by far, one of the darkest sounding amps under a mic made today period. A great tone, but a very dark amp compared to others...


Have you ever played a 5153 with Joe from Gojira's settings? I have. They're bright as fuck when they're set that way, which is why his rhythm tone slices through the mix live. For comparison I own a mesa Mk3 (which is an extremely bright/cutting amp depending on how you dial it in), so I know a thing or two about what constitutes bright/cutting. The iridium is similar live ( I saw Slipknot live earlier last year ) where it's VERRRRY bright and cutting. The plugin very much captures that vibe. Not a complaint, merely an observation. I enjoy very tight/bright/cutting amps and set most of my amps for that kind of sound anyways so I'm quite happy with the tones I've been getting from the plugin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 14, 2020)

VESmedic said:


> You guys kill me with the “too bright” comments... another perfect example of everyone becoming accustomed to dark ass murky tones and blanket over the speaker sounding records... why are you all afraid of high end? News flash, this is what an amp is supposed to sound like under a mic to CUT THROUGH a mix... it’s sad that I pull up my favorite records from 15-20 years ago that, at the time were considered on the darker side, and now sound incredibly bright compared to the crap being put out today... keep playing your axe fxs with a low pass at 3k and wonder why your tones suck... anyways... end of rant
> 
> 
> Fantastic job from neural, once again blow away by how great their technology has gotten.



Do you work for Neural? Because you took that one single criticism too personally.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do you work for Neural? Because you took that one single criticism too personally.


Dude acting like someone insulted his mother lmao


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Have you ever played a 5153 with Joe from Gojira's settings? I have. They're bright as fuck when they're set that way, which is why his rhythm tone slices through the mix live. For comparison I own a mesa Mk3 (which is an extremely bright/cutting amp depending on how you dial it in), so I know a thing or two about what constitutes bright/cutting. The iridium is similar live ( I saw Slipknot live earlier last year ) where it's VERRRRY bright and cutting. The plugin very much captures that vibe. Not a complaint, merely an observation. I enjoy very tight/bright/cutting amps and set most of my amps for that kind of sound anyways so I'm quite happy with the tones I've been getting from the plugin.




Why are you so caught up in what certain “settings” someone uses? You do realize there’s about 20 other factors when playing live on that level that constitute how you set your tone, right? And have I played one with those settings? Yes, the 5153 is one of 9 tube heads i have currently sitting at my house, I’m keenly aware of the tones it can produce since I bought One of them over 10 years ago, and most recently the el34 100 watter as well....


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 14, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do you work for Neural? Because you took that one single criticism too personally.





sure don’t...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 14, 2020)

VESmedic said:


> Why are you so caught up in what certain “settings” someone uses? You do realize there’s about 20 other factors when playing live on that level that constitute how you set your tone, right? And have I played one with those settings? Yes, the 5153 is one of 9 tube heads i have currently sitting at my house, I’m keenly aware of the tones it can produce since I bought One of them over 10 years ago, and most recently the el34 100 watter as well....


Yeah I know there's a bunch of other factors besides amp settings for playing live, doesn't change the fact that Gojira is very consistent with their live show tone and I love that tone, hence why I referenced their settings. It's a good baseline tone for me to tweak from. I did the same thing when I first got my Mk3. I referenced settings I liked from Whitesnake and went from there.


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 14, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I know there's a bunch of other factors besides amp settings for playing live, doesn't change the fact that Gojira is very consistent with their live show tone and I love that tone, hence why I referenced their settings. It's a good baseline tone for me to tweak from. I did the same thing when I first got my Mk3. I referenced settings I liked from Whitesnake and went from there.




I get it, but the point is, the tone you hear from (insert band here) is the sum of a lot of things... how many times have you seen a band live and said “ Man I can’t believe they got those tones with those settings/that amp etc “? That’s what I mean, sometimes what you see is only part of the equation. Maybe with Gojira’s particular mix live, or mic choice, or mic placement, or venue, or playing style, or a sum of everything above, dictated the settings they use live, and removing all of those or any of those factors would drastically change how you hear their tone “ at those settings”... that is my point... removing all of those factors, the 5153 is a generally darker voiced amp, and the el34 version ( which I believe they use love) is even more so... if you like those particular settings with your setup more power to ya, my point was nothing more than input on the 5153 as a whole.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 14, 2020)

I'll try the trial in the next few days. But I'm pretty content with Archetype Nolly and my 5153 and 3120. 

Also I really love Gojira's tones but I also love dark, punchy, midrangey guitars. I like raw, organic sounding guitar and there's no reason that can't be compatible dark tones. It's all a matter of taste. 

Plus, Joe Duplatnier of Gojira fucking cranks his gain so obviously he has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 15, 2020)

After messing with it some more...

Yup, this is mega bright. It's not the cab, either, because it's still bright as fuck with Mesa impulses.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 15, 2020)

@ NDSP

Please for the love of all that is holy do not nerf the high end because of a few naysayers.

A lot of guys like me couldn’t be happier with something bright.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 15, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> @ NDSP
> 
> Please for the love of all that is holy do not nerf the high end because of a few naysayers.
> 
> A lot of guys like me couldn’t be happier with something bright.



Don't think they'd nerf it. That seems to be a property of the amp itself. Much like the thunderous low end and sizzle was the character of the Nameless. It won't suit everybody, but that's why we have demos.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 15, 2020)

VESmedic said:


> You guys kill me with the “too bright” comments....



There was one comment saying it was too bright. Let’s not turn sevenstring,org into twitter. 



youngthrasher9 said:


> Please for the love of all that is holy do not nerf the high end because of a few naysayers.



Nobody is saying they want it nerfed. It’s a representation of the amp.


This is a big step forward in digital modelling IMO. Usually those kind of highs are clanky and harsh in amp sims but neural really nailed this one.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 15, 2020)

I played around with it for a couple hours last night, do I dare say it's way too bright and dry? Guess I'll just go back to my shitty axe fx, you know the modeler that's been used on thousands of records for the past decade.

Jokes aside. The amp sounds fine, it's just my personal preference. The highs are not harsh at all, I just don't care for it personally. It's a bit too on the dry side for me.


----------



## D-Nasty (Feb 15, 2020)

I just got the trial last night & I think I'm going to have to buy this one. I have the Fortin Nameless & NTS, but I like Granophyre much better. I agree with the people that are saying it's really bright. I tried a few presets last night & hated it. I can attest that if you don't like the brightness it's easily dialed out.

I woke up this morning & tweaked it for about 10 minutes & got a decent sound. The 9-band graphic EQ works great. I ended up using some ML Sound Lab Mesa Traditional 4X12 IR's & my Horizon Devices Precision Drive for the boost. I recorded a little demo riff. Sorry for the scratchy sounding slides! I'd just woken up. Don't judge me! lol! 

This is just the OMEGA plugin & a limiter with no post EQ, compression or anything. Check it out. https://soundcloud.com/user-892506283/omega-granophyre/s-jAldc


----------



## VESmedic (Feb 15, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> I played around with it for a couple hours last night, do I dare say it's way too bright and dry? Guess I'll just go back to my shitty axe fx, you know the modeler that's been used on thousands of records for the past decade.
> 
> Jokes aside. The amp sounds fine, it's just my personal preference. The highs are not harsh at all, I just don't care for it personally. It's a bit too on the dry side for me.




“The thousands of records the axe has been on”  you’re right, that is a joke in itself!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 16, 2020)

Amazed that there is so little hype around this plugin compared to Nameless, Nolly and the non-existent Quad Cortex. Almost half the thread is talking about Gojira, 5153 and AxeFx for some reason. 

Played with this some more, and the more I like it. The tightness and dryness is awesome, and as soon as you put it with drums and bass, it totally works. Guitars cut through perfectly.

Just a real shame they don't have any basic reverb or delay in the plugin itself.


----------



## Evil Chuck (Feb 16, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Amazed that there is so little hype around this plugin compared to Nameless, Nolly and the non-existent Quad Cortex. Almost half the thread is talking about Gojira, 5153 and AxeFx for some reason.
> 
> Played with this some more, and the more I like it. The tightness and dryness is awesome, and as soon as you put it with drums and bass, it totally works. Guitars cut through perfectly.
> 
> Just a real shame they don't have any basic reverb or delay in the plugin itself.


If you start looking at Nameless, NTS, and now this, that's over $300 for 3 amps and zero effects. I think I'd rather just buy Helix Native at that point.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 16, 2020)

Trying the trial with Lundgren m8s and not really finding a tone I like so instantly like I did with the nameless. But then again I'm not as familiar with it yet. 
Anybody down the show the settings that they are using?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 16, 2020)

Evil Chuck said:


> If you start looking at Nameless, NTS, and now this, that's over $300 for 3 amps and zero effects. I think I'd rather just buy Helix Native at that point.



Yeah, but it's $110 for a new toy which you can play with for ages. And those 3 models have been spread out for 18 months. Hardly wallet breaking.



bmth4111 said:


> Trying the trial with Lundgren m8s and not really finding a tone I like so instantly like I did with the nameless. But then again I'm not as familiar with it yet.
> Anybody down the show the settings that they are using?



None of the presets do it for you? 

"Thrasher" sounds awesome to me

M8s are super clanky though, and if you like that with Nameless (also super clanky), that's a whole different genre of tone to what this plugin seems to offer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> Trying the trial with Lundgren m8s and not really finding a tone I like so instantly like I did with the nameless. But then again I'm not as familiar with it yet.
> Anybody down the show the settings that they are using?


I like mick thompson's preset, but with kt88s. sounds massive and gnarly as fuck with my M7s.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 16, 2020)

I wish it had reverb and delay. I like to noodle around without DAW as the standalone app. Nolly is my fav.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2020)

Checking out some videos, it sounds almost exactly Jon Schaffer's tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like mick thompson's preset, but with kt88s. sounds massive and gnarly as fuck with my M7s.


case in point: 
https://www.mediafire.com/file/614cxai2kzqpbwv/m7_omega_medley1.flac/file


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hmm I don't go for very clanky tones nor have them with the nameless. They're more thick and knarly.

I think this plugin is a little to dry for the m8s. But I'm not giving up on it yet.

I just find this plugin to have alot of highmids which I don't like.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 16, 2020)

I thought the Mick Thomson preset sounded terrible. No definition and way too much low end (even with my HSS Strat which is super bright and thin sounding). 

Couple of days in, I still really, really like this plugin. It pretty much captures my perfect tone. Sort of scooped/defined mids, lots of treble/presence and still managing to sound huge. Scooping mids and boosting treble usually results in the unwanted "beehive" tone but not with this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2020)

Kaura said:


> I thought the Mick Thomson preset sounded terrible. No definition and way too much low end (even with my HSS Strat which is super bright and thin sounding).
> 
> Couple of days in, I still really, really like this plugin. It pretty much captures my perfect tone. Sort of scooped/defined mids, lots of treble/presence and still managing to sound huge. Scooping mids and boosting treble usually results in the unwanted "beehive" tone but not with this one.


No definition? I have plenty of definition even with downtuned 7 strings using a version of that preset. But you do you bro


----------



## Kaura (Feb 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> No definition? I have plenty of definition even with downtuned 7 strings using a version of that preset. But you do you bro



Man, if this plugin shows anything, it's that people have way different ways interpreting tones. 

But yeah, all the other presets sound great to me but the Mick Thomson is just weird.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 16, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Man, if this plugin shows anything, it's that people have way different ways interpreting tones.
> 
> But yeah, all the other presets sound great to me but the Mick Thomson is just weird.


The KT88 setting really opens it up soundwise. Gives it a lot more headroom and cleans the gain sound up a bit. That plus dialing out some of the low end makes it pretty manageable tbh.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The KT88 setting really opens it up soundwise. Gives it a lot more headroom and cleans the gain sound up a bit. That plus dialing out some of the low end makes it pretty manageable tbh.



Cool. Gotta try the MT preset with the KT88 tubes tomorrow. They're by far my favorite tubes in the plugin.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 16, 2020)

Update, altered the mick presentation preset removed alot of bass. The bass is very strong and can really muddy up the tone I noticed on the plugin. And added the plume and its pretty bad ass haha.

Really like the voice switch up compared to down. The 6l6 are Def the way to go for me tuned to drop e.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> case in point:
> https://www.mediafire.com/file/614cxai2kzqpbwv/m7_omega_medley1.flac/file


Holy shit, this is the closest thing I've ever heard to a recorded amp sound from a plugin. That's _wild_.


----------



## Boofchuck (Feb 16, 2020)

Well I got some time to play with the demo today.

I really like it and it sounds awesome for thrash and more old school tones. And it feels great also. That said I probably won't be buying it soon because I don't really need it and it's a little hard to justify the price for me. Archetype Nolly covers anything I need and if I were to buy another single amp plugin it will probably be Nameless.

I think Neural DSP did a great job with this as always though.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 16, 2020)

This one was weird. I liked it, but it doesn’t fit my playing style. Maybe it’s my interface/headphones (Scarlett 2i4/ATHM50x’s) but I really haven’t been that pleased with the feel of the low end on the the plini, Nolly, or the omega sims. The fortin ones made me a fan boy however.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Checking out some videos,* it sounds almost exactly Jon Schaffer's tone.*


 Careful, Larry Amps might accuse you of theft.


----------



## Humanoid (Feb 17, 2020)

<never mind>


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Amazed that there is so little hype around this plugin compared to Nameless, Nolly and the non-existent Quad Cortex. Almost half the thread is talking about Gojira, 5153 and AxeFx for some reason.



Over saturation. They've released 3 plug-ins and kickstarted a physical unit just in the last 6 months. They've got the reputation and audience that they can just release a new plug-in with 24 hours notice and leave it to all the users to make demos with the free trial to get the word out.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone play the real amp? If so how do they compare ?


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 17, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> Anyone play the real amp? If so how do they compare ?


It's pretty close. The Real thing has a bit more bottom thump and it's not quite as bright (it's not a dark amp, don't get me wrong!) but the character is _very_ close.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 17, 2020)

oneblackened said:


> It's pretty close. The Real thing has a bit more bottom thump and it's not quite as bright (it's not a dark amp, don't get me wrong!) but the character is _very_ close.


Sounds like the exact issues I have with the plugin are not there with the actual amp then, interesting.


----------



## Doug Castro (Feb 17, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> Sounds like the exact issues I have with the plugin are not there with the actual amp then, interesting.



The low-end response will vary a lot from speaker to speaker, as each cabinet's specific reactance value will create differences in the low-frequency resonance.
This is why if you try 2 reactive loads (Ox vs Suhr for instance) the low end will vary drastically even when using the exact amp settings and impulse responses.

We designed a proprietary reactive load box that since we are not making commercially, could spend as much in parts as we needed to get it extremely close in reactance (and thus frequency response) to a very nice V30 we tested, and that's what we use as a reference for modeling.

The amplifier sounds identical to the plugin under these conditions, but will, of course, sound different for the reasons I described.

For Nolly's plugin, for example, we used a Suhr load which was the one he was using already, so we ensured we were comparing apples to apples.

Out of the commercial load boxes, we found that the Suhr and Fractal were the closets ones we tried to a real speaker coil in terms of response. 

The Ox and Two Notes Captor had very naively approximated reactance and were much "flatter" (not in a good way) in frequency response.

Kind regards,
D.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 17, 2020)

Doug Castro said:


> The low-end response will vary a lot from speaker to speaker, as each cabinet's specific reactance value will create differences in the low-frequency resonance.
> This is why if you try 2 reactive loads (Ox vs Suhr for instance) the low end will vary drastically even when using the exact amp settings and impulse responses.
> 
> We designed a proprietary reactive load box that since we are not making commercially, could spend as much in parts as we needed to get it extremely close in reactance (and thus frequency response) to a very nice V30 we tested, and that's what we use as a reference for modeling.
> ...


Interesting... very good to know and I appreciate the response. At the the end of the day, I ended up just buying the Nolly plugin over the weekend and have been incredibly happy with it. I guess the Omega just isn't for me. Thank you!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 17, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> This one was weird. I liked it, but it doesn’t fit my playing style. Maybe it’s my interface/headphones (Scarlett 2i4/ATHM50x’s) but I really haven’t been that pleased with the feel of the low end on the the plini, Nolly, or the omega sims. The fortin ones made me a fan boy however.



update: I spent more time with it. 
After an hour or so more, I found the Thrasher preset to be quite pleasant. I cut a hair of bass and a smidge of the top end with the 10 band. To those that own both: please try blending it with Nameless, it’s muy bueno.


----------



## JesperX (Feb 18, 2020)

Doug Castro said:


> The low-end response will vary a lot from speaker to speaker, as each cabinet's specific reactance value will create differences in the low-frequency resonance.
> This is why if you try 2 reactive loads (Ox vs Suhr for instance) the low end will vary drastically even when using the exact amp settings and impulse responses.
> 
> We designed a proprietary reactive load box that since we are not making commercially, could spend as much in parts as we needed to get it extremely close in reactance (and thus frequency response) to a very nice V30 we tested, and that's what we use as a reference for modeling.
> ...



Quick side question: Any preference between the Suhr & Fractal load boxes? Bought a Captor when they came out but thinking I should give one of those a shot.

Appreciate the details btw, all the Neural stuff I’ve tried & heard sounds fantastic.


----------



## Doug Castro (Feb 18, 2020)

JesperX said:


> Quick side question: Any preference between the Suhr & Fractal load boxes? Bought a Captor when they came out but thinking I should give one of those a shot.
> 
> Appreciate the details btw, all the Neural stuff I’ve tried & heard sounds fantastic.



I can't recall by memory, but I would say that both are solid choices.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 18, 2020)

Made a quick lil video of the Granophyre with my preferred settings.


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 18, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> Amazed that there is so little hype around this plugin compared to Nameless, Nolly and the non-existent Quad Cortex. Almost half the thread is talking about Gojira, 5153 and AxeFx for some reason.



I don't know man my entire Facebook feed has been saturated with Omega plugin hype. Haven't been over here lately so I wouldn't know what the forums are saying.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 18, 2020)

Working on a little tune with the Granophyre plugin. Using my Aristides 070SR tuned to E standard (octave below standard) with a Lundgren M7. I'm really digging the different tube options. I really like the KT66 but noticed you lose some low end compared to the EL34 or 6L6 option. Doubled up the guitar tracks on each side and blended a mix of 6L6 + KT66 on one side and EL34 + KT66 on the other side and got some pretty C H O N K Y tones.


----------



## bracky (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m trying the trial and am really impressed. It sounds nothing like my rectoverb or Invective which is great. I’ll probably buy it. 

The stand alone aspect is really cool also.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone with Fishman moderns (my guitar is mahogany) Try the el34s! I am not fond of the fishman's but wow these sound pretty awesome with this plugin.


----------



## InHiding (Feb 22, 2020)

Would be very useful if the standalone versions of these plugins had a basic recording function. Just for pure recording of a WAV, nothing more.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m coming to realize that it is not the fault of the newer NDSP plugins that most of the presets sound pretty bad in the bass response when I play through them. I’m pretty sure that the D-Activator just isn’t enjoying being in a baritone. I dropped the Granophyre into reaper into wall of sound 3, then I got the bright idea to replicate the EQ curve of the Grind from Nameless. With a little bit of tweaking, I set the bass to drop off at about 315hz, with a nice peak at 1518, all with a little bit of output gain. Wham, instant tone. Can’t believe how much better this plugin sounds to me now.


----------



## HeWhoWouldSwallowGod (Feb 23, 2020)

narad said:


> Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales. For Fortin, I think the markets are quite distinct -- no one on RigTalk cares at all about the quad cortex and the associate threads died a quick death. But for Obsidian, whose prices are more in-line with SSO budgets, I feel like I'd be cautious about this sort of thing (though I'm sure *some* kickback from a plug-in is better than 0 kickback from the professional kemper cloner guys).



I wouldn't think so. There is always going to be a healthy market for 'actual' amplifiers. Especially if your amp is sort of niche.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 23, 2020)

narad said:


> Interesting. I wonder if amp companies are concerned about plug-ins cannibalizing their amp sales. For Fortin, I think the markets are quite distinct -- no one on RigTalk cares at all about the quad cortex and the associate threads died a quick death. But for Obsidian, whose prices are more in-line with SSO budgets, I feel like I'd be cautious about this sort of thing (though I'm sure *some* kickback from a plug-in is better than 0 kickback from the professional kemper cloner guys).


You should watch PlagueScytheStudios where he dives deep into this topic, it’s pretty interesting.

Generally speaking, people who want have the money and want specific amps will buy them. Modeling and plugins are making the pool of newer players who want to buy amps a lot smaller, because they’re good enough. And they're always improving.

Modelers/multieffects also offer way more value in a first hardware purchase than a regular amp.

So think of it like a car analogy: modelers like Helixes and others are the daily drivers like Hondas and Fords. Not flashy or fancy, but they get the job done. Tube amps are the muscle and sports cars.


----------



## ryanougrad (Feb 24, 2020)

Bit off topic but related to Neural. What are you all using as an interface? What do you use for a clean tone? What about effects?

I'm considering unloading my Helix and Kemper to go computer based as it just fits my lifestyle better. Would replace those with a Neural plugin and interface. Right now Kemper is for home and HX stomp is for travel (I don't like the HX). Having an all in one solution would be nice and something better than Helix. Neural plugins seem to be a great possibility.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm just using a Tascam us-1800. And pretty low-to-mid tear quality monitors and I'm getting some pretty badass tones with little effort.

I personally like the Crystal Clear cleans
Of the Abasi archetype. They have a lot of texture and react


ryanougrad said:


> Bit off topic but related to Neural. What are you all using as an interface? What do you use for a clean tone? What about effects?
> 
> I'm considering unloading my Helix and Kemper to go computer based as it just fits my lifestyle better. Would replace those with a Neural plugin and interface. Right now Kemper is for home and HX stomp is for travel (I don't like the HX). Having an all in one solution would be nice and something better than Helix. Neural plugins seem to be a great possibility.


very good too the effects in the plug in and pedals I use externally


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2020)

ryanougrad said:


> Bit off topic but related to Neural. What are you all using as an interface? What do you use for a clean tone? What about effects?
> 
> I'm considering unloading my Helix and Kemper to go computer based as it just fits my lifestyle better. Would replace those with a Neural plugin and interface. Right now Kemper is for home and HX stomp is for travel (I don't like the HX). Having an all in one solution would be nice and something better than Helix. Neural plugins seem to be a great possibility.


I use a scarlett 2i4 2nd gen. Does the job just fine imo.
I use Archetype nolly for the cleans, plus it has delays, eqs, distortion and reverb in the vst.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 27, 2020)

https://soundcloud.com/christopher-ward-8/nameless-gods

Nameless on one side, Granophyre on the other. WOS3. Baritone, super crude recording.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 27, 2020)

ryanougrad said:


> Bit off topic but related to Neural. What are you all using as an interface? What do you use for a clean tone? What about effects?
> 
> I'm considering unloading my Helix and Kemper to go computer based as it just fits my lifestyle better. Would replace those with a Neural plugin and interface. Right now Kemper is for home and HX stomp is for travel (I don't like the HX). Having an all in one solution would be nice and something better than Helix. Neural plugins seem to be a great possibility.





ryanougrad said:


> Bit off topic but related to Neural. What are you all using as an interface? What do you use for a clean tone? What about effects?
> 
> I'm considering unloading my Helix and Kemper to go computer based as it just fits my lifestyle better. Would replace those with a Neural plugin and interface. Right now Kemper is for home and HX stomp is for travel (I don't like the HX). Having an all in one solution would be nice and something better than Helix. Neural plugins seem to be a great possibility.


I'm using a Scarlett 2i4 gen1. So far my favorite cleans have been from the Archetype: Abasi. That blend control is crazy. The features on that sim can make a high output bridge pickup create some pretty tranquil frickin cleans. If had the cash I'd pick up the Abasi and the Granophyre, but I already own the Nameless. Did your HX stomp come with helix native? If so the tweakability of that on pc might suit your needs and preferences far better than the stomp itself.


----------



## ryanougrad (Feb 28, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I'm using a Scarlett 2i4 gen1. So far my favorite cleans have been from the Archetype: Abasi. That blend control is crazy. The features on that sim can make a high output bridge pickup create some pretty tranquil frickin cleans. If had the cash I'd pick up the Abasi and the Granophyre, but I already own the Nameless. Did your HX stomp come with helix native? If so the tweakability of that on pc might suit your needs and preferences far better than the stomp itself.



I can purchase Native at a discount, but honestly I don't dig the high gain tones, they all seem to have a similar feel to me. The difference in feel is much greater on my Kemper (IMO). It's great for portability though so I've hung onto it. I've read the feel on the Neural stuff is great and so thought I might ditch the stomp and give Neural a try. If I really dig it I can let the Kemper go too.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone else getting a kind of orange vibe in the midrange from this? 

It’s almost like a 5150 made sweet love to a rockerverb or something and the baby was tighter and brighter than its parents. Really interesting voicing.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 2, 2020)

Here's a quickie I threw together with the PBO Granophyre \m/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 3, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Anyone else getting a kind of orange vibe in the midrange from this?
> 
> It’s almost like a 5150 made sweet love to a rockerverb or something and the baby was tighter and brighter than its parents. Really interesting voicing.


I was thinking more a mesa mark with a dash of rivera/VHT growl


----------



## InHiding (Mar 19, 2020)

Any plans for quarantine discounts? I promise I'll buy at least one.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 30, 2020)

So I stumbled upon this dude who makes some freeware plugins, some of which are paid amp sims. Looks like he made a Granophyre amp sim for $15. Anyone want to compare it to Neural's? My free trial period is up, lol.

http://pvamps.blogspot.com/2020/03/raven-volcanic.html


----------



## narad (Mar 30, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> So I stumbled upon this dude who makes some freeware plugins, some of which are paid amp sims. Looks like he made a Granophyre amp sim for $15. Anyone want to compare it to Neural's? My free trial period is up, lol.
> 
> http://pvamps.blogspot.com/2020/03/raven-volcanic.html



That's interesting and/or suspicious.


----------



## Backsnack (Mar 30, 2020)

narad said:


> That's interesting and/or suspicious.


In these COVID times, gotta diversify yo bonds.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Apr 2, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> So I stumbled upon this dude who makes some freeware plugins, some of which are paid amp sims. Looks like he made a Granophyre amp sim for $15. Anyone want to compare it to Neural's? My free trial period is up, lol.
> 
> http://pvamps.blogspot.com/2020/03/raven-volcanic.html


Sounds pretty close to me. So far I like it a lot. Hopefully it doesn’t get legally nerfed by the NDSP crew.


----------



## narad (Apr 2, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Sounds pretty close to me. So far I like it a lot. Hopefully it doesn’t get legally nerfed by the NDSP crew.



Legally nerf something from Russia? lol

I mean, my main concern is it is somehow NDSP's actual code. It is just too weird to have modeled this particular amp.


----------



## Mraz (Apr 3, 2020)

Might be a weird question but fuck it: anyone tried buying it in Europe with an address in the US or Switzerland or smtg to get it without tax?


----------



## nickgray (Apr 3, 2020)

narad said:


> it is somehow NDSP's actual code



Would be hilarious if the guy has his own neural net algo for modeling, and he just modeled the plugin this way.

Tbh, I think at some point we'll get a plugin (maybe even a free open source one) that does highly accurate modeling, and people would start modeling and sharing Axe Fx presets, real amps through reactive loads, and so on. Not to mention modeling other plugins. It's kinda inevitable that plugins will catch up even to Fractal's modeling at some point, it's just a matter of time. Really interesting where the whole modeling industry will be then.


----------



## Mraz (Apr 3, 2020)

Mraz said:


> Might be a weird question but fuck it: anyone tried buying it in Europe with an address in the US or Switzerland or smtg to get it without tax?



Nevermind, figured it out. I just have to change to my swiss address


----------



## Gonz (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know who captured the impulses for this plugin? I tried again all the Neural DSP plugins after the trial reset and the cabinet sounds much better in Granophyre and Abassi than in the first Fortin and Plini plugins.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Apr 5, 2020)

Gonz said:


> Does anyone know who captured the impulses for this plugin? I tried again all the Neural DSP plugins after the trial reset and the cabinet sounds much better in Granophyre and Abassi than in the first Fortin and Plini plugins.



As I recall, the Granophyre IR’s were captured by Omega themselves, whilst the Abasi IR’s were done by Nolly.


----------



## matze787 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gonz said:


> Does anyone know who captured the impulses for this plugin? I tried again all the Neural DSP plugins after the trial reset and the cabinet sounds much better in Granophyre and Abassi than in the first Fortin and Plini plugins.



The IRs are made by ML Sound Labs - as in their Fortin stuff.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 10, 2020)

All plugins 30% off right now


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

nickgray said:


> Would be hilarious if the guy has his own neural net algo for modeling, and he just modeled the plugin this way.
> 
> Tbh, I think at some point we'll get a plugin (maybe even a free open source one) that does highly accurate modeling, and people would start modeling and sharing Axe Fx presets, real amps through reactive loads, and so on. Not to mention modeling other plugins. It's kinda inevitable that plugins will catch up even to Fractal's modeling at some point, it's just a matter of time. Really interesting where the whole modeling industry will be then.



There probably will come a time when you see an Axe Fx / Fractal plugin when it gets to that point. With something like a Mac Mini or Intel Nuc being that powerful with plugins, people may ditch their modelling units and use that for their ultra small rigs. I doubt they'd be as stable at first though. Computers always have some issues going on.


----------



## nickgray (Apr 10, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Computers always have some issues going on



Yep, though at the same time we do have the new Thunderbolt interface, afaik it has the potential of driving the latency quite a bit down. Not too sure if a bloated OS can compete with embedded hardware as far as latency goes, but I've seen workable RTL reported as low as ~2ms (for Presonus Quantum), which is comparable to Helix or Fractal's units.



c7spheres said:


> Axe Fx / Fractal plugin



Haha, it will be released at some point, I'm dead sure. Tbh I don't even know why it's not out yet. Considering how much amps they have, and how much tweakability and in general just how much shit they've managed to pack in, I think they can go absolutely wild with a DLC-like model and make tons of money, while still keeping the customers happy.

Come to think of it, the whole modeling market is bizarre. I'm pretty sure Line 6 is a bigger company than Fractal, not to mention that they're owned by Yamaha, and yet Helix's rate of update is glacial. Fractal, on the other hand, is still doing some weird scarcity tactics shit and still try to keep their premium pricing model, while having a product that has way more features than even a professional guitarist needs. Meanwhile, Chinese companies have been putting out better and better sounding modelers for pretty cheap (or even premium products at a lower price like Mooer GE300).


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 10, 2020)

Got to jamming the last couple days with Granophyre on my trial extension (much more time to do it this time around) and have been loving the sound. I may end up blending it with the 5150 amp in the Archetype Nolly for recording high gain stuff. Either way, I like it very much on its own.

Went to Neural DSP’s site and noticed the Easter sale. Had to snatch it up, for the sale price it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 10, 2020)

nickgray said:


> Yep, though at the same time we do have the new Thunderbolt interface, afaik it has the potential of driving the latency quite a bit down. Not too sure if a bloated OS can compete with embedded hardware as far as latency goes, but I've seen workable RTL reported as low as ~2ms (for Presonus Quantum), which is comparable to Helix or Fractal's units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly Fractal's strategy and will likely continue to be going forward.

He's mentioned before that he will never introduce a software product because he doesn't want anyone to steal his code. Keeping it tied up in hardware probably makes it much more difficult, though I'm sure if someone was motivated enough they could do it.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 10, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Got to jamming the last couple days with Granophyre on my trial extension (much more time to do it this time around) and have been loving the sound. I may end up blending it with the 5150 amp in the Archetype Nolly for recording high gain stuff. Either way, I like it very much on its own.
> 
> Went to Neural DSP’s site and noticed the Easter sale. Had to snatch it up, for the sale price it's a no-brainer.


Do they ever have better sales? 30% off is quite good, not complaining but just wondering if i should grab it now or just wait a bit?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 10, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Do they ever have better sales? 30% off is quite good, not complaining but just wondering if i should grab it now or just wait a bit?


buy now, they won't drop the price any lower for quite some time most likely.


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 10, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Do they ever have better sales? 30% off is quite good, not complaining but just wondering if i should grab it now or just wait a bit?


No, 30% is the best discount I’ve ever seen offered so far. Black Friday discount is the same as well.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 11, 2020)

Im a neural granophyre owner! Woohooo!!
Thinking about grabbing the nameless or maybe something else


----------



## jco5055 (Apr 16, 2020)

I've tried all of them in the past two days (getting all those trials haha), and I think my faves are the Plini and the Abasi, though I want to play around more with the Omega for sure.

Has it been revealed what amps the Abasi is based on? I know for both Plini and Nolly it has but I couldn't find anything on Abasi.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 16, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> I've tried all of them in the past two days (getting all those trials haha), and I think my faves are the Plini and the Abasi, though I want to play around more with the Omega for sure.
> 
> Has it been revealed what amps the Abasi is based on? I know for both Plini and Nolly it has but I couldn't find anything on Abasi.



I'd kinda like to know this myself. They're all tempting. But since I play 8 string in addition to 6 string, I'd want something optimized for both as much as possible. Though the Nolly is tempting for the Diezel model.


----------



## jco5055 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> I'd kinda like to know this myself. They're all tempting. But since I play 8 string in addition to 6 string, I'd want something optimized for both as much as possible. Though the Nolly is tempting for the Diezel model.



Which one is the Diezel? I heard it was the Shiva/Modded Marshall/block letter 5150/Victory Super Kraken in order of gain for the 4 models.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 16, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Which one is the Diezel? I heard it was the Shiva/Modded Marshall/block letter 5150/Victory Super Kraken in order of gain for the 4 models.


Yeah I'm pretty sure there's no diezel model in the nolly set.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 16, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Which one is the Diezel? I heard it was the Shiva/Modded Marshall/block letter 5150/Victory Super Kraken in order of gain for the 4 models.


Pretty sure you're right. 
And I recall reading that the Abasi amps are unique to the plugin. Not modeled after real amps.


----------



## jco5055 (Apr 16, 2020)

Boofchuck said:


> Pretty sure you're right.
> And I recall reading that the Abasi amps are unique to the plugin. Not modeled after real amps.



damn, well that is one way for sure to get people to buy their plugins if they make stuff sought after you can't find anywhere else


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 16, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> damn, well that is one way for sure to get people to buy their plugins if they make stuff sought after you can't find anywhere else


For a creature like me some good cleans, a 5150, and the Fortin Nameless seem to cover my bases.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 16, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Which one is the Diezel? I heard it was the Shiva/Modded Marshall/block letter 5150/Victory Super Kraken in order of gain for the 4 models.



I don’t remember which one it is. Just that one is supposedly a modded VH4. I think it’s in his Neural Video that he talks about it.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, what I’m seeing is Marshall, Diezel, 5150, and Victory.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 16, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> Yeah, what I’m seeing is Marshall, Diezel, 5150, and Victory.


I mean he is messing around with a diesel in one of the shots, but there's no way the crunch channel is based off a VH4. It's verrrrry low gain.


----------



## Thaeon (Apr 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I mean he is messing around with a diesel in one of the shots, but there's no way the crunch channel is based off a VH4. It's verrrrry low gain.



interestingly, I think it’s a model of channel two of the VH4.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 15, 2020)

I will bump this thread a bit, as I am late to the party. For now I use and abuse the benefit of 14-day trial. After playing with it for few hours I must admit that it holds its own against Nolly. On Nolly You have to tweak a bit and play with cabs/mics/eq to have the similar sound to Omega set at noon 
BUT.. Today I used this together with Nolly in stereo (Omega's cab mics: one hard left and the second one panned 0.70 left, and Nolly's mics set the opposite). WOW. It is by far the most filthy, naughty and full sound I had in my life !!! If You can do it, try it!!!
On omega I set almost everything at noon, except the depth that is set on 3 o'clock.
On Nolly I use the 3rd amp (5150?) with every pot set at 7, on eq 500Hz cut a tiny bit, 2, 4 and 8 kHz upped a bit.
In both I used boosts and Sm57 and Ribbon mics blended the way described above. Cheers.


----------



## Backsnack (May 15, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Which one is the Diezel? I heard it was the Shiva/Modded Marshall/block letter 5150/Victory Super Kraken in order of gain for the 4 models.





Thaeon said:


> Yeah, what I’m seeing is Marshall, Diezel, 5150, and Victory.



The 4th amp is hardly a Kraken. It’s a Frankenstein amp Nolly pieced together with Hiwatt parts amongst others.


----------



## Backsnack (May 15, 2020)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I will bump this thread a bit, as I am late to the party. For now I use and abuse the benefit of 14-day trial. After playing with it for few hours I must admit that it holds its own against Nolly. On Nolly You have to tweak a bit and play with cabs/mics/eq to have the similar sound to Omega set at noon
> BUT.. Today I used this together with Nolly in stereo (Omega's cab mics: one hard left and the second one panned 0.70 left, and Nolly's mics set the opposite). WOW. It is by far the most filthy, naughty and full sound I had in my life !!! If You can do it, try it!!!
> On omega I set almost everything at noon, except the depth that is set on 3 o'clock.
> On Nolly I use the 3rd amp (5150?) with every pot set at 7, on eq 500Hz cut a tiny bit, 2, 4 and 8 kHz upped a bit.
> In both I used boosts and Sm57 and Ribbon mics blended the way described above. Cheers.


Gonna try this myself. Thanks!

IMO I think the Nolly and Granophyre are a great pair of plugins that can cover all the bases.

I can dial in the 5150 in the Nolly suite to sound basically identical to the Nameless, especially when using an external IR.

The Granophyre is a more distinct/different flavor of high gain that resembles a VHT voice, so I think the two complement each other well without being redundant.


----------



## Backsnack (May 15, 2020)

Boofchuck said:


> Pretty sure you're right.
> And I recall reading that the Abasi amps are unique to the plugin. Not modeled after real amps.


You’re right. The Abasi amps were designed from scratch and don’t really resemble any real life amps.


----------



## Vyn (Jun 6, 2020)

Thought I'd give this a bump as Neural are doing a 24hr flash sale, 50% off if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 6, 2020)

Vyn said:


> Thought I'd give this a bump as Neural are doing a 24hr flash sale, 50% off if anyone is interested.



There a code somewhere? Not seeing that on the site.


----------



## Vyn (Jun 6, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> There a code somewhere? Not seeing that on the site.



I should be good to share it because it looks like it's just on their generic mailing list - Code is *GRANOPHYRE50*


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 6, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I should be good to share it because it looks like it's just on their generic mailing list - Code is *GRANOPHYRE50*



Thanks man, other ones on sale too or just that one? Not in their mailing list anymore.


----------



## Vyn (Jun 6, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Thanks man, other ones on sale too or just that one? Not in their mailing list anymore.



Just this one, flash sale for 24hrs. They did a flash sale of the Paralax plugin the other day for a similar duration, similar discount.


----------



## Elric (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes at 50% I have to admit I am tempted...


----------



## bracky (Jun 6, 2020)

It’s worth it!


----------



## Vyn (Jun 6, 2020)

Elric said:


> Yes at 50% I have to admit I am tempted...



I pulled the trigger on it for the Mick Thompson preset. Shit is just filthy haha


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 7, 2020)

I missed the sale....
Im trying it now and it sounds very nice. I might even sell my Helix since I dont use all of its features that much.Put the money to a new guitar maybe


----------



## Elric (Jun 7, 2020)

Went back to buy it and the sale was over. They missed out on a sale. Now I won’t buy it unless it goes on sale for 50% off again or I’ll feel like I am getting ripped off... 

No time to do a proper evaluation...

@Doug Castro


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 8, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Gonna try this myself. Thanks!
> 
> IMO I think the Nolly and Granophyre are a great pair of plugins that can cover all the bases.
> 
> ...



I'm really surprised by that. I think I could dial in the Nolly and Granophye to sound basically the same. But the Nameless is a completely different animal. Nameless has a thing in the top end which you can't replicate on the others (except the Cali, which again is a hotrod modded Marshall kinda thing).


----------



## Backsnack (Jun 8, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> I'm really surprised by that. I think I could dial in the Nolly and Granophye to sound basically the same. But the Nameless is a completely different animal. Nameless has a thing in the top end which you can't replicate on the others (except the Cali, which again is a hotrod modded Marshall kinda thing).


Don’t forget about that graphic EQ. 

Tell me how much of a noticeable difference you can pick out during the A/B comparison.


----------



## tpginpnw (Jun 10, 2020)

I think the answer to my questions is likely quite obvious, but I need guidance and help (I'm a newbie to plugins, etc.). I have a new 2020 MacBook 13" with a 3.2 GHz quad-core processor and I just installed the trial version of Fortin Cali Suite. I'm running it through my only audio interface - a 2012 Presonus Audiobox 44VSL. It sounds terrible. There's little latency; that's not the problem. It just sounds awful, no matter the setting in Fortin Cali Suite.

Again, I think the answer is likely obvious, but does it sound terrible because I have an old, entry-level audio interface? If so, what audio interface would you recommend? This is for home recording, tone-chasing and fun. I could get by with two inputs but would prefer four. I'm hoping to spend around $500 but can be convinced to spend more if need be.

Help!


----------



## DC23 (Jun 10, 2020)

tpginpnw said:


> Again, I think the answer is likely obvious, but does it sound terrible because I have an old, entry-level audio interface? If so, what audio interface would you recommend? This is for home recording, tone-chasing and fun. I could get by with two inputs but would prefer four. I'm hoping to spend around $500 but can be convinced to spend more if need be.
> 
> Help!



I picked up a Motu M2 (there is an M4) and I find it to be great. My computer is not nearly as powerful as yours and am finding even with the minimal latency I find it sounds great. The meters on the front are helpful and it was plug and play. actually find the sound to be on par and the function seemed to surpass the SSL2 I had before.


----------



## fgmirra (Jun 10, 2020)

@tpginpnw
I'm using Presonus Studio 68, and the sound is great.
I'd look for Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 3rd Gen USB Audio Interface or PreSonus Studio 1810c USB-C
For home recording, tone-chasing and fun, I think it is enough.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jun 10, 2020)

@tpginpnw Can you elaborate more on it sounding bad? What about it sounds bad?


----------



## tpginpnw (Jun 10, 2020)

This is mildly embarrassing. After reading some FAQs and trouble shooting guides I changed to a very short cord which made a shocking improvement and (cue embarrassment) I realized my mixer knob still had some direct input signal coming through.

With those two issues fixed, I’m off and ripping. I’m amazed at the sound of not the feel. This technology has improved leaps and bounds since my last foray, over five years ago.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Awesome! In case you aren't aware, different impulse responses will also have a huge impact on tone. ML Soundlab's Best IR in the World (that's what it's called) is a good free one if you want to try it. It's a very different feel than the stock cabinet section of the Cali.


----------



## tpginpnw (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll check them out. I spent a few hours tweaking factory and artist presets to my tastes. Trying different IRS is next!


----------



## Kaura (Jun 11, 2020)

tpginpnw said:


> This is mildly embarrassing. After reading some FAQs and trouble shooting guides I changed to a very short cord which made a shocking improvement and (cue embarrassment) I realized my mixer knob still had some direct input signal coming through.
> 
> With those two issues fixed, I’m off and ripping. I’m amazed at the sound of not the feel. This technology has improved leaps and bounds since my last foray, over five years ago.



Are you talking about the instrument cord or usb cord?


----------



## tpginpnw (Jun 11, 2020)

Instrument cord. I went from 20’ to 3’.


----------



## gunch (Jun 12, 2020)

Is this going on sale like the other NDSPs


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 12, 2020)

gunch said:


> Is this going on sale like the other NDSPs


you missed it


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 12, 2020)

gunch said:


> Is this going on sale like the other NDSPs



It was already on 24 hours flash sale. Order their newsletter to get information when they are on sale. I haven't bought anything because I'm good with Nolly and Nameless. Darkglass Ultra is now 50% off.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 13, 2020)

Does anyone know if there’s a way to get a second 14 day trial on the NDSP stuff? I was having gear issues when I tried the Nolly plugin and I’d like to give another shot if there is.


----------



## viifox (Jun 16, 2020)

I used Omega on a track i did for a drum/synth sample library review. I liked Omega so much I bought it. 

This is the straight out of the box sound, zero mixing. All i did was lower the gain a little.


----------



## Niccho (Jun 16, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to get a second 14 day trial on the NDSP stuff? I was having gear issues when I tried the Nolly plugin and I’d like to give another shot if there is.


They reseted the demo periods at some point, so if you tried it when it came out, you should be able to try it again


----------



## sakeido (Jun 19, 2020)

Nameless on sale now. I just grabbed the Darkglass Ultra on the last 50% off. I wish I had grabbed the Cali on the initial sale because I honestly loved the tone. 

Such great plugins... BUT, is there no way to turn off the power amp? I've been patching VSTs out through my 6505 power amp since it is relatively flat. Sounds great on any plugin where I can disable the power amp modeling. Neural has no such option though?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2020)

Man these guys need to get their newsletter act together...


----------



## Niccho (Jun 19, 2020)

sakeido said:


> Nameless on sale now. I just grabbed the Darkglass Ultra on the last 50% off. I wish I had grabbed the Cali on the initial sale because I honestly loved the tone.
> 
> Such great plugins... BUT, is there no way to turn off the power amp? I've been patching VSTs out through my 6505 power amp since it is relatively flat. Sounds great on any plugin where I can disable the power amp modeling. Neural has no such option though?


You can disable each section of by right clicking it's icon on the top. I'm not a 100% sure if this is the type of thing you're looking for but I'm just gonna throw this here.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 19, 2020)

Niccho said:


> You can disable each section of by right clicking it's icon on the top. I'm not a 100% sure if this is the type of thing you're looking for but I'm just gonna throw this here.



Yeah tried that but none of em seem to disable the power amp while leaving the preamp active


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 19, 2020)

I bought the NST not knowing if the Nameless was going on sale. Ultimately I thought the NST sounded pretty similar but also had a more versatile clean channel. I really hope Nolly or Plini makes it in. Having the NST and one of those should give a basic but nice variety of different tones that can be customized for most uses.


----------



## DC23 (Jun 20, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a way to get a second 14 day trial on the NDSP stuff? I was having gear issues when I tried the Nolly plugin and I’d like to give another shot if there is.



I had a similar issue and emailed them. They were super accommodating and helped me to try Plini again since I had a new interface to test it with. Shoot them a message--they seem super cool and helpful.


----------



## Elric (Jun 20, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> I bought the NST not knowing if the Nameless was going on sale. Ultimately I thought the NST sounded pretty similar but also had a more versatile clean channel. I really hope Nolly or Plini makes it in. Having the NST and one of those should give a basic but nice variety of different tones that can be customized for most uses.


Yes, I’m chomping at the bit for the Nolly. I think that is probably the best overal package for me.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jun 21, 2020)

bought the Nameless Suite yesterday for 50% off. Now I have all three archetypes and Nameless!


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 23, 2020)

Ericjutsu said:


> bought the Nameless Suite yesterday for 50% off. Now I have all three archetypes and Nameless!


Very nice. Archetype Nolly just hit the 50% off flash sale, if anyone was wondering. I haven't tested it yet so I am going to give the trial a shot and see if it's worth the $$$. Originally I was just going to get the NTS and Plini but it's too tempting to get more with these flash sales.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jun 23, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Very nice. Archetype Nolly just hit the 50% off flash sale, if anyone was wondering. I haven't tested it yet so I am going to give the trial a shot and see if it's worth the $$$. Originally I was just going to get the NTS and Plini but it's too tempting to get more with these flash sales.


Nolly is pretty great, especially at half off. The second and third amps are especially great. The delay and especially reverb is not as good as Plini though. It has a great 5150 and marshall sound, plus the stock cabs are great as well.


----------



## viifox (Jun 23, 2020)

How are the cleans in Nolly?


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 23, 2020)

viifox said:


> How are the cleans in Nolly?


I just spent an hour noodling around on the Nolly. The cleans are decent - better than the NTS and Nameless. I'd put them on the level of the Cali, which is a very good all-rounder. In fact, I wish the Cali would go 50% off, but seems unlikely since it just released and had a 20% off sale. The Plini really has the best cleans if you ask me. Something about the tone. Sounds rich, warm, and organic. The Mellow-Clean and Acoustic presets on there keep me coming back. I'm really on the fence about the Nolly. It doesn't do metal as well as the NTS, and the cleans aren't as nice as the Plini. Having said that, there are a lot of options which pretty lets me get a huge range of sound in-between the other options, which is why I'm leaning towards getting it.


----------



## viifox (Jun 23, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> I just spent an hour noodling around on the Nolly. The cleans are decent - better than the NTS and Nameless. I'd put them on the level of the Cali, which is a very good all-rounder. In fact, I wish the Cali would go 50% off, but seems unlikely since it just released and had a 20% off sale. The Plini really has the best cleans if you ask me. Something about the tone. Sounds rich, warm, and organic. The Mellow-Clean and Acoustic presets on there keep me coming back. I'm really on the fence about the Nolly. It doesn't do metal as well as the NTS, and the cleans aren't as nice as the Plini. Having said that, there are a lot of options which pretty lets me get a huge range of sound in-between the other options, which is why I'm leaning towards getting it.


Thanks, man!


----------



## Niccho (Jun 24, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> I just spent an hour noodling around on the Nolly. The cleans are decent - better than the NTS and Nameless. I'd put them on the level of the Cali, which is a very good all-rounder. In fact, I wish the Cali would go 50% off, but seems unlikely since it just released and had a 20% off sale. The Plini really has the best cleans if you ask me. Something about the tone. Sounds rich, warm, and organic. The Mellow-Clean and Acoustic presets on there keep me coming back. I'm really on the fence about the Nolly. It doesn't do metal as well as the NTS, and the cleans aren't as nice as the Plini. Having said that, there are a lot of options which pretty lets me get a huge range of sound in-between the other options, which is why I'm leaning towards getting it.


While the cleans are not as good on the Nolly as those of the Plini, I still think that the compressor, reverb and the delay makes it better than Cali (the cleans I mean). You can also dial down the gain on the second amp of Nolly, which makes a different sounding clean tone. I've had Archetype: Nolly for nearly a year now I think and always after trying other plugins I just go back to it thinking 'yeah, this is way better'. It's just the perfect all around package.


----------



## Elric (Jun 25, 2020)

Just grabbed the Nolly yesterday. Have to admit whatever else gets the 50% treatment from Neural, I am “in”. Pretty great. Got great usable tones right off the bat with the factory presets.


----------



## viifox (Jun 26, 2020)

Is Nolly still 50% off? I'm on the mailing list but never get the coupon codes.


----------



## Valdra (Jun 26, 2020)

viifox said:


> Is Nolly still 50% off? I'm on the mailing list but never get the coupon codes.


Nope, it was but it expired I think. Code was NOLLY50 if you want to still try it.


----------



## viifox (Jun 26, 2020)

Valdra said:


> Nope, it was but it expired I think. Code was NOLLY50 if you want to still try it.


Thanks, G! 

If not, I'm sure it will go on sale again. 

Keep it real, mayng!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 27, 2020)

NDSP got me the trial extension as some of you said they probably would, and I must say, I wish I wasn’t broke when this was on sale. 

My first realization with it though; I do not like the IR’s it comes with. They all seem a little dark and bass heavy for my taste.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 27, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> NDSP got me the trial extension as some of you said they probably would, and I must say, I wish I wasn’t broke when this was on sale.
> 
> My first realization with it though; I do not like the IR’s it comes with. They all seem a little dark and bass heavy for my taste.


Did you try loading in other IR's you prefer?


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 27, 2020)

Not long until every company starts spamming you with July 4th sales


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 27, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Did you try loading in other IR's you prefer?



Yes, I’d share what IR’s I used but I need to dig around make sure they weren’t pirated by the person I got them from. (Rather the person he got them from- he doesn’t even know who made them)

EDIT: they are freeware. GuitarHack Fredman Straight and GuitarHack 1” Edge Sneap Style.

These are far and away better than any I’ve tried with the NDSP stuff, and any other that come with the popular plugins. 

They sound far more mix ready to my ears, just a little bit of EQ on the top end for fizz and they’re incredible.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 28, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Yes, I’d share what IR’s I used but I need to dig around make sure they weren’t pirated by the person I got them from. (Rather the person he got them from- he doesn’t even know who made them)
> 
> EDIT: they are freeware. GuitarHack Fredman Straight and GuitarHack 1” Edge Sneap Style.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found those impulses here for anyone who's curious. Apparently those IR's were very popular back in the day. I'm going to spend a lot more time adjusting settings for the basics before exploring custom IR's. In this Youtube video, one of the NeuralDSP guys mentions that custom IR's are often out-of-phase, or something to that effect. I'm a bit ignorant about phasing so I'm afraid to jump in.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 28, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Thanks, I found those impulses here for anyone who's curious. Apparently those IR's were very popular back in the day. I'm going to spend a lot more time adjusting settings for the basics before exploring custom IR's. In this Youtube video, one of the NeuralDSP guys mentions that custom IR's are often out-of-phase, or something to that effect. I'm a bit ignorant about phasing so I'm afraid to jump in.



The phase doesn't matter much unless you're combining multiple impulses.

The GuitarHack impulses were famous back in the day and they still sound good!


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 28, 2020)

Seems like they're having a 50% encore sale (_Parallax; Omega Ampworks: Granophyre; Fortin NTS; Archetype: Abasi;
Darkglass Ultra; Fortin Nameless; Archetype: Nolly)_. No Plini on sale, sadly. I already have the NTS and Nolly. Now I'm wondering if I should pick up the Granophyre, Abasi, or Nameless.

EDIT: Tried the Abasi and Granophyre. They both sound really good. But the cleans on the Abasi particularly sounded nice and that might make up for me not getting my Plini cleans. The distortion on the Granophyre is some of the best I've heard yet, though.


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 28, 2020)

Just got a mail, 50% off any previously discounted plugins.
I think its time to grab Granophyre!


Edit, bonus sale already posted abbout lol!


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jun 28, 2020)

dammit, I might have to grab parallax or gramopyre now


----------



## maccayoung (Jun 29, 2020)

rip my bank account


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 29, 2020)

Need a code for this sale?

Even tho I’m supposedly on this list I never get these fuckin emails...


----------



## maccayoung (Jun 29, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Need a code for this sale?
> 
> Even tho I’m supposedly on this list I never get these fuckin emails...


*LASTCHANCE50*

There's four hours left in the sale


----------



## sakeido (Jun 29, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Thanks, I found those impulses here for anyone who's curious. Apparently those IR's were very popular back in the day. I'm going to spend a lot more time adjusting settings for the basics before exploring custom IR's. In this Youtube video, one of the NeuralDSP guys mentions that custom IR's are often out-of-phase, or something to that effect. I'm a bit ignorant about phasing so I'm afraid to jump in.



Yup the in the box cab sim will go out of phase real easy. It sounded fine in its own but when I went to quad tracks all using the cab sim I had phase issues and the 180 degree switch wasn't enough to sort em out. Went to IRs and all the problems went away.

Imo nothing wrong with using old IRs. The technology hasn't changed at all and it's not like guitar cabinets have magically gotten better lately. Something tried tested and proven is likely better than new stuff that they're doing just because they can... Like seriously these cab simulations are pretty meh. Neurals is by far the best one ive tried but it's still not 100%

I was unexpectedly disappointed in Nolly. Has some decent tones in it but nothing exceptional like Nameless or Cali (which imo is the best one of these by miles and miles). I think I'll grab Nameless on the last chance sale since I forgot to buy it before my last code expired


----------



## viifox (Jun 29, 2020)

Which one has the best cleans? Cali vs Plini?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 29, 2020)

maccayoung said:


> *LASTCHANCE50*
> 
> There's four hours left in the sale



Was able to nab it this time, thanks!


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 29, 2020)

Initially had my mind set on the Plini and the Nameless. Came out of the sale with the Abasi, Nolly, NTS, and Granophyre instead...and I'm unemployed  Looks like I have hours and hours of virtual knob-fiddling ahead of me.



sakeido said:


> Yup the in the box cab sim will go out of phase real easy. It sounded fine in its own but when I went to quad tracks all using the cab sim I had phase issues and the 180 degree switch wasn't enough to sort em out. Went to IRs and all the problems went away.
> 
> Imo nothing wrong with using old IRs. The technology hasn't changed at all and it's not like guitar cabinets have magically gotten better lately. Something tried tested and proven is likely better than new stuff that they're doing just because they can... Like seriously these cab simulations are pretty meh. Neurals is by far the best one ive tried but it's still not 100%
> 
> I was unexpectedly disappointed in Nolly. Has some decent tones in it but nothing exceptional like Nameless or Cali (which imo is the best one of these by miles and miles). I think I'll grab Nameless on the last chance sale since I forgot to buy it before my last code expired



Thanks for clearing that up. I downloaded those GuitarHack IR's and will give those a shot. I agree the Cali sounds great. If it ever comes on sale again I'll be sure to grab it.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 29, 2020)

viifox said:


> Which one has the best cleans? Cali vs Plini?


Plini over Cali but Abasi over Plini. Huge imo because the abasi stuff is really unique.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jun 29, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Plini over Cali but Abasi over Plini. Huge imo because the abasi stuff is really unique.


Any specific preset you like or have you dialed in your own cleans? I really liked the Plini's cleans but settled for the Abasi's cleans because it was on sale for half off. I do think the Abasi sounds really good, but lacks a little of the brightness, detail, and warmth of the Plini. The cleans would really 'sing'. The Abasi seems to be better for that darker, ambient type of cleans with the presets it comes with. If I got good at dialing in tones, I probably could get the Abasi to sound to my preference. For the money I'm very happy with it.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 29, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Any specific preset you like or have you dialed in your own cleans? I really liked the Plini's cleans but settled for the Abasi's cleans because it was on sale for half off. I do think the Abasi sounds really good, but lacks a little of the brightness, detail, and warmth of the Plini. The cleans would really 'sing'. The Abasi seems to be better for that darker, ambient type of cleans with the presets it comes with. If I got good at dialing in tones, I probably could get the Abasi to sound to my preference. For the money I'm very happy with it.



I actually only had the Abasi for the trial period, I stuck with the preset cleans as I recall. I normally scoop cleans a little bit though.


----------



## fgmirra (Jun 30, 2020)

IMO, Granophyre/Abasi is the perfect combination for everything.


----------



## viifox (Jun 30, 2020)

Just tried the cleans on Plini, and ya know how when you try a piece of gear out and it sounds so good that you don't even want to try anything else? Well, this is it!!!

Seriously, hats off to both Plini and Neural DSP!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 2, 2020)

Man I spent some time with the Nameless I bought the other day. 

I know I’m late to the party but holy fuck that thing is legit. I’ve never played a better plugin for brootz.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jul 2, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Man I spent some time with the Nameless I bought the other day.
> 
> I know I’m late to the party but holy fuck that thing is legit. I’ve never played a better plugin for brootz.


Have you tried the Omega? It's very good for death metal tones. I found it slightly more convincing than the Nameless, though both are really good.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 2, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Have you tried the Omega? It's very good for death metal tones. I found it slightly more convincing than the Nameless, though both are really good.



I did the trial and didn’t dig it as much as Nameless. Agreed on both being very good; Nameless just fit my playing style better.


----------



## viifox (Jul 3, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Have you tried the Omega? It's very good for death metal tones. I found it slightly more convincing than the Nameless, though both are really good.


I definitely agree with you, and was actually gonna say the same thing!

I remember trying the Nameless first, and then the Omega, which was like a night and difference for me.

Now i just gotta wait for Plini to go on sale!


----------



## Boofchuck (Jul 3, 2020)

They're teasing another release on Instagram.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 3, 2020)

What in the ass

they’re gonna take over the plugin world


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 3, 2020)

It looks like another archetype. Explains why they didn’t do a 50% on Plini.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jul 3, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> It looks like another archetype. Explains why they didn’t do a 50% on Plini.



Rabea?

Ola?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 3, 2020)

Dev supposed to be working on one too...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 4, 2020)

Guess it’s delayed another day according to other forums; came from their FB page supposedly...


----------



## destroyerdogs (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm guessing it's Rabea this time. Looking forward to checking it out either way.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 5, 2020)

It's some dude named Cory Wong. I'm all for trying new stuff but I feel like they missed their demographic on this one


----------



## destroyerdogs (Jul 5, 2020)

No, that's stupid. They've released tons of metal plugins already. They're not missing their demographic, their broadening it. Cory Wong is a sick guitarist and a pretty fun choice for this. Would rather see Archetype: Mark Lettieri but I'm probably gonna get this.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 5, 2020)

destroyerdogs said:


> No, that's stupid. They've released tons of metal plugins already. They're not missing their demographic, their broadening it. Cory Wong is a sick guitarist and a pretty fun choice for this. Would rather see Archetype: Mark Lettieri but I'm probably gonna get this.



This. All their plugins up until now have been more or less hi-gain focused. Nice to see they finally made a plugin dedicated for clean/lo-gain tones.


----------



## MSS (Jul 5, 2020)

Zero interest in the new one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 5, 2020)

Neural are already strangling their consumer base by releasing similar sounding plugins again and again. Just look at this thread on the omega sim. The most common things I’ve heard is “it’s good but I’ll stick with xxx”. Then go to other sites like thegearpage and all you hear is “all they do is metal sims”. This will help them branch out to a whole new audience which they were already aiming for anyway with the Cortex. What metal tones were people looking for they couldn’t get with Archetype Nolly, Plini, Abasi or Nameless, Omega, NTS and Cali?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2020)

destroyerdogs said:


> No, that's stupid. They've released tons of metal plugins already. They're not missing their demographic, their broadening it. Cory Wong is a sick guitarist and a pretty fun choice for this. Would rather see Archetype: Mark Lettieri but I'm probably gonna get this.



Exactly this. THey have like 5 - 6 high gain plugins and suites (some of them offering multiple amps). They have their bases pretty much covered there. Good on them adding some variety.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 5, 2020)

I've been practically out of the guitar game for almost 8 years. I've decided to come back and invest in some quality music gear to add to my old (but small) collection, plus some home-recording equipment.
I decided to get one of Neural DSP's sims, so I got the Nolly. Friggin' love it, and I can hardly fathom that this kind of tech exists.

I decided to look deeper at what Neural does, so for the last week I've been watching lots of videos on their different sims...
... I think my investment is gonna have to be bigger than I thought... not the times for that, but it's so hard. It all sounds so good and works so easily.

Already have the Abasi and the Nolly, and now I really want to get both the Plini and the Cory Wong to cover all my bases with my clean tones. (As if the Abasi and the Nolly didn't already have great clean tones themselves...)

... fuck.


----------



## t1337Dude (Jul 5, 2020)

Gave this new one a shot and wasn't big on it. Not my type of sound. Having said that it sounds really nice and I'm sure would appeal to a lot of people. Wouldn't be surpised if this brought in a lot more new customers who were interested in Neural DSP but not into metal. I'm going to keep waiting for a Plini sale.


----------



## broangiel (Jul 5, 2020)

t1337Dude said:


> Gave this new one a shot and wasn't big on it. Not my type of sound. Having said that it sounds really nice and I'm sure would appeal to a lot of people. Wouldn't be surpised if this brought in a lot more new customers who were interested in Neural DSP but not into metal. I'm going to keep waiting for a Plini sale.


I bought Nolly on sale, and I was hoping to pick up Plini too. I feel like I’d have all my bases covered by that point.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm pleased that this is something different. I look forward to trying it so I can get back to the big chugs after haha.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 5, 2020)

The new Cory Wong (Vulfpeck) Archetype is the best product that Neural has released to date.



Lorcan Ward said:


> Neural are already strangling their consumer base by releasing similar sounding plugins again and again.


^ This. 100% accurate.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah I've changed my mind. I think I was just a bit off put because it was way out of left field for them


----------



## t1337Dude (Jul 6, 2020)

Eh, made a mistake. Spent more time playing with the Wong Archetype and went from not being interested to a new position of convincing myself to not buy it! After messing around with the clean amp and the various FX...I was really having a lot of fun. It's still not the Plini, but it sounds really good and offers a much wider NDSP really nailed it with their choice of inspirational tones that just make you want to pick up and play. 

Weird thing I noticed - it has presets for the bass guitar. I didn't see anything advertised about that on the product's landing page. Interesting. If I had a bass guitar I'd have given it a shot.

On another note, I remember reading a post on this forum of someone stacking the programs and panning them (e.g. Abasi mostly on the left, Granophyre on the right). It sounded goofy so I didn't try it, but while I was goofing off earlier I experimented with it and was really impressed with the effect. I use the Abasi's hi-gain amp for some uniquely fuzzy distortion and combined it with a sharper sounding Granophyre preset. Perhaps less useful when mixing and creating tracks but it's pretty dang fun to experiment with and sounds pretty cool with the layering.


Alberto7 said:


> I've been practically out of the guitar game for almost 8 years. I've decided to come back and invest in some quality music gear to add to my old (but small) collection, plus some home-recording equipment.
> I decided to get one of Neural DSP's sims, so I got the Nolly. Friggin' love it, and I can hardly fathom that this kind of tech exists.
> 
> I decided to look deeper at what Neural does, so for the last week I've been watching lots of videos on their different sims...
> ...



Same deal here. Not quite 8 years but I sold all of my gear a few years back and basically stopped playing because priorities changed. Back then I was also using Guitar Rig 3 or 4. It wasn't great, and had a lot of difficulty dialing in decent death metal tones. Neural did a very good job of creating a digital representation of the products they emulate and making it feel authentic to use with the way they've laid it all out in their sleek UI. Not to knock Helix Native too much (because they have a great product too), but the spartan interface and digital representation of the audio chain is purely functional with little aesthetic (which has its strengths and weaknesses in the scheme of the DAW).

One day it would be great if they released some software that acted as a platform to combine the purchased products. I'm not sure if there's some reason they're unable to do that, but I think it would be better for everyone if they attempted it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 6, 2020)

^ I remember seeing a video somewhere on YouTube by one of the Neural DSP guys saying that they've tried that in-house and haven't yet found a way to make them sound good. Something about the two sims being out of phase with one another. Not sure they've really dedicated much research to that either way.

At some point this week, once I have a bit more time, I'll give the Plini and Wong demos a whirl.


----------



## Kaura (Jul 6, 2020)

Quickly went through all the presets last night and messed around a bit with the effects. It definitely FUNKS instead of djents unlike all the other plugins.  Really digging the shimmer reverb and the dual delay.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 6, 2020)

I did not see a Vulfpeck pack coming... Very cool. If you don't know em, check em out. Insanely tight musicians. The funk is almost too intense. Plus a couple guys in it do stuff like this on the side so how could you not like em


----------



## Cynicanal (Jul 6, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Neural are already strangling their consumer base by releasing similar sounding plugins again and again. Just look at this thread on the omega sim. The most common things I’ve heard is “it’s good but I’ll stick with xxx”. Then go to other sites like thegearpage and all you hear is “all they do is metal sims”. This will help them branch out to a whole new audience which they were already aiming for anyway with the Cortex. What metal tones were people looking for they couldn’t get with Archetype Nolly, Plini, Abasi or Nameless, Omega, NTS and Cali?


I don't think there's really a Recto in that list? Also, while the Nameless and Cali are technically based on modded Marshalls, the Fortin stuff doesn't really have a 2203 vibe to it.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 6, 2020)

I tried the Archetype Cory Wong last night. Really cool. Still not sure if I _really_ want it, but the amount of effects and clean tones is amazing.

What surprised me is that, while methodically going through the presets, the tones started reminding me of music I've loved in the past but haven't revisited in a while. It really hit me in the creativity.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 6, 2020)

Waiting on the Quantum leap foot pedal board to mess with. Not giving up my Kemper though too simple/easy, just going to just run it via the clean channel (or loop whatever) and see what’s up with their tech.


----------



## Avedas (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm not interested in the Cory Wong plugin, but it's a breath of fresh air when the last 4 plugins or so sounded almost identical.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 25, 2020)

I downloaded the trial of the Omega Granophyre just an hour or so ago to test it out.

I just got the PV Amps Raven Volcanic a couple of days ago as it's now free. It's supposed to be modeled after the Omega Obsidian. I LOVED the sound of it and it became my favorite amp plugin.

PV Amps came up with the Tourmafrost which is the updated "more realistic, less CPU intensive" version and they have a demo version so I got that as well.

Since all those sims are supposed to be similar, with the Granophyre supposedly being an exact copy I tested them out. I ran them all through the same cab impulses on the same settings.

The Raven was the most trebly and fizzy.

The Tourmafrost was thicker and not as trebly.

The Granophyre.....sounded like the Tourmafrost only even less trebly.

After trying them all I deleted the Granophyre and bought the Tourmafrost for 16 bucks. It sounds more aggressive and is a hell of a lot cheaper.

The Raven I'm still keeping because I'm pretty sure I can EQ out the fizz, but it would be nice to layer with different amps and even the Tourmafrost.

The Granophyre doesn't do anything worth spending 100+ bucks for. The only thing it has going for it is that the noise gate is top notch.

It has less channels and amp features than the "cheapy/free" versions. It doesn't sound better. The cab sim feature is cute but I've got a lifetime supply of IRs already so it's not something I need. The EQ feature is cute but I have EQs so I don't need it. The boost it comes with kinda sucks and I much prefer my free Ignite Amps Tyrant Screamer. The tube swap option is pretty cool but again it's nothing that amazing.

Nothing the Granophyre does justifies its price tag. It's a beautiful program, looks awesome and if you don't have anything then it has everything you need to get you going. But when I already have a shit ton of amps and cabs in my computer already...all of which are free....it doesn't do anything I would spend that kind of money for.

The Tourmafrost I'm in love with and it was worth every penny of the 16 bucks and then some. There's a payment option of paying 12, 14, or 16 dollars and I paid the max amount because it's worth it..and he did an amazing job considering the "premium" version isn't as good.


----------



## Gollapalli (Oct 4, 2020)

Ended up buying this program a couple months ago and really digging it. Mostly bought it because I heard Misha A/B-ing the real amp with the Invective and the Dover DA-50.

It’s pretty tough to get a “bad” sound out of it. I actually tried turning up all the knobs like a plexi and found that even that ridiculousness sounded kinda cool (once I took care of the clipping).

Ended up ordering the physical amp last night, as the only reason I bought the plug in was to see if I wanted the real amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I downloaded the trial of the Omega Granophyre just an hour or so ago to test it out.
> 
> I just got the PV Amps Raven Volcanic a couple of days ago as it's now free. It's supposed to be modeled after the Omega Obsidian. I LOVED the sound of it and it became my favorite amp plugin.
> 
> ...




I got Tourmafrost as well. Along with PV's Invasion amp as my favorite plugins right now. They both cover all the ground I need; the Invasion being thicker (more low-middy) with a more hi-fi high end, while the Tourmafrost is bassier (more lows), with more high mids and treble.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 4, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got Tourmafrost as well. Along with PV's Invasion amp as my favorite plugins right now. They both cover all the ground I need; the Invasion being thicker (more low-middy) with a more hi-fi high end, while the Tourmafrost is bassier (more lows), with more high mids and treble.



I just tried that out. I didn't like the Invasion on it's own. I felt it wasn't sharp or "alive" enough...but paired with the highs and bite of the Tourmafrost it really does pair super well. Niiice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I just tried that out. I didn't like the Invasion on it's own. I felt it wasn't sharp or "alive" enough...but paired with the highs and bite of the Tourmafrost it really does pair super well. Niiice.



The Invasion has a bump in the midrange I feel the Tourmafrost can lack on it's own, and the Tourmafrost has that stated sharpness indeed. They really do compliment each other really nicely.


----------

